# Impossible fermer ou supprimer ma session compte Icloud sur mon Mac High Sierra



## efde54 (7 Avril 2022)

Depuis hier, le service Icloud Drive de mon Mac (2011 sous High Sierra) ne se synchronise plus sur Icloud.
1) les nouvelles photos prises sur mon Iphone n'apparaissent pas dans Photos sur le Mac
2) quand je mets à jour un fichier sur Icloud Drive sur mon Mac, le chargement vers Icloud ne se lance pas

J'ai donc appelé Apple à ce sujet, mais rien n'y fait.
La suppression (ou fermeture )du compte Icloud sur mon Mac ne peut pas se faire, car le service "Localiser" ne peut pas être désactiver!!

J'ai essayé les methodes Apple :
1) se mettre sur un autre réseau Wifi (après reboot de la Freebox et du Mac)
2) réinstallation de High Sierra

je suis désespéré


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2022)

efde54 a dit:


> La suppression (ou fermeture )du compte Icloud sur mon Mac ne peut pas se faire, car le service "Localiser" ne peut pas être désactiver!!


et pourquoi c’est impossible de désactiver délocaliser. Tu as perdu ton mot de passe ?


----------



## efde54 (8 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> et pourquoi c’est impossible de désactiver délocaliser. Tu as perdu ton mot de passe ?



Bonjour à toutes et tous et merci de vous pencher sur mon problème.

@Sly54 désolé mais il y a des forums qui justement disent qu'on peut aller à l'essentiel.... Bonjour @Sly54 

@Tom et @gwen 
Lorsque je vais dans Reglage>Icloud et que j'essaie de fermer(supprimer) le compte et après avoir entré mon MDP Icloud, j'ai le message suivant : "Localiser mon Mac n’a pas pu être désactivé. Réessayez ultérieurement" et ensuite le message "Impossible de supprimer votre compte iCloud pour l’instant.Désactivez tous les services iCloud et réessayez."
Et quand j'essaie de décocher le service "Localiser" et après avoir rentré de nouveau mon MDP pour désactiver"Localiser mon Mac", message : Localiser mon Mac n’a pas pu être désactivé. Réessayez ultérieurement.

A partir de mon Iphone j'ai supprimé le Mac du compte Icloud.
Mais lorsque je vais sur Icloud.com via le Web, mon Mac est toujours dans mes appareils 

Incompréhensible.


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2022)

Peut être que iCloud est dans les choux. Cela lui arrive de plus en plus souvent ces derniers temps malheureusement. Tu ne peux que réessayer plus tard.


----------



## rit (8 Avril 2022)

J'ai exactement le même soucis depuis 2 jours sur high sierra aussi, j'ai tout déco et impossible de me reconnecter depuis le mac, de synchro ou d'envoyer quoi que ce soit vers icloud. Les mêmes messages que toi...
Aucun soucis sur iphone et ipad par contre


----------



## Thri (9 Avril 2022)

efde54 a dit:


> Depuis hier, le service Icloud Drive de mon Mac (2011 sous High Sierra) ne se synchronise plus sur Icloud.
> 1) les nouvelles photos prises sur mon Iphone n'apparaissent pas dans Photos sur le Mac
> 2) quand je mets à jour un fichier sur Icloud Drive sur mon Mac, le chargement vers Icloud ne se lance pas
> 
> ...


Hello @efde54 j’ai exactement le même problème sous high sierra depuis quelques jours aussi.

aucun soucis avec ce même compte icloud sur mon ipad et mon iphone

j’ai essayé pleins de trucs (terminal pour me déconnecter (ça a marché), virer les fichiers de log dans le dossier icloud de la librairie) mais rien ne fonctionne il n’arrive plus a se connecter alors que tout fonctionné bien depuis des années


----------



## Cristallo (10 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai exactement le même problème décrit ci-dessus, impossible de fermer la session iCloud depuis mon Mac sous High Sierra et plus de synchronisation avec iCloud, aucun problème sous IOS, quelqu’un a trouvé une piste ?


----------



## efde54 (11 Avril 2022)

Cristallo a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai exactement le même problème décrit ci-dessus, impossible de fermer la session iCloud depuis mon Mac sous High Sierra et plus de synchronisation avec iCloud, aucun problème sous IOS, quelqu’un a trouvé une piste ?


@rit @Thri @Cristallo , WAOUUUUUU !!!!
Ca fait beaucoup ! et moi qui pensait que j'étais tout seul !!

Avez vous appeler Apple? Moi j'en suis à 4h de téléphone (heureusement que leur hot line est gratuite...)
Nous avons fait toutes les manips après réinstallation HS :

effacement du disque (toujours même problème)
démarrage mode sans echec (sans esxtension) -> et là ca marche !!! j'ai pu me connecter au Cloud
Donc 
- restauration via Time Machine -> 4h30 de restauration
et là de nouveau le même problème !!!
J'ai rappelé Apple et suis tombé sur une pomme et pas très aimable (c'est bien la première fois) !!! 
"prenez rv dans un easy store, vous devez avoir un fichier corrompu".... aussitôt dit aussitôt fait, asuf que l'easy store me dit qu'ils n'ont pas la main sur tout ce qui concerne Icloud! Donc retour à a case départ!

Mais avec ces 3 posts, je pense qu'il doit bien y avoir un problème chez Apple!

Je pensais faire un "down grade" mais on me dit que c'est impossible....

Est ce que vous avez consulté des forums US ?


----------



## efde54 (11 Avril 2022)

@rit @Thri @Cristallo Voici ce que j'ai trouvé en Anglais.... et qui date également de 2 jours !!!
Y at-il une piste à explorer ?? C'est quoi ce certificat ?






						iCloud login problem on Sierra, High Sier… - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## efde54 (11 Avril 2022)

A propos des certificats : AppleISTCA2G1.cer et AppleRootCA-G2.cer

comment les trouver et où se trouvent ils ?
comment télécharger ces nouveaux certificats
comment les installer.

En espérant que cela resolve nos problèmes.


----------



## Cristallo (11 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Suite à l’installation des 2 certificats le problème est enfin résolu, fermeture et ouverture iCloud dans préférences système sans problème et synchronisation iCloud Ok  seul constat, mon trousseau iCloud est vide, contacts, notes, calendrier, drive sont ok. J’en ai profité pour supprimer tous les certificats périmés Com.apple.imds.xxxxxxxxxxx. Franchement la hot line est vraiment incompétente pour une simple histoire de certificats. Merci @efde64 pour le tuyau…


----------



## rit (11 Avril 2022)

efde54 a dit:


> A propos des certificats : AppleISTCA2G1.cer et AppleRootCA-G2.cer
> 
> comment les trouver et où se trouvent ils ?
> comment télécharger ces nouveaux certificats
> ...


Pas moyen de reinstall tout pour ma part car machine de travail.

Pour les certificats trouvés ici : https://www.apple.com/certificateauthority/

Par contre aucune idée de comment les installer, c'est la première fois que je vois ça.

une solution ici : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/251211674

je viens de tester la solution postée ci dessus et ça semble bien marcher sans même avoir du redemarrer.
suivez les 2/3 étapes ici : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/251211674


----------



## Cristallo (11 Avril 2022)

Comme écris ci-dessus après installation des 2 certificats AppleISTCA2G1.cer et AppleRootCA-G2.cer dans le trousseau d'accès, tout est rentré dans l'ordre après reboot du Mac.
Pour les installer, il suffit de faire un double clic sur le fichier et l'installation se fait automatiquement dans le trousseau d'accès. N'oubliez pas de rebooter après installation des 2 certificats et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre, en tous cas c'est le cas pour ma part, déconnexion et déconnexion à iCloud depuis mon Mac sous High Sierra 10.13.6 est ok, la synchronisation des signets, notes, calendrier, contacts, iCloud Drive, trousseau d'accès...etc est maintenant Ok, oufff après plusieurs jours de galère...!


----------



## efde54 (12 Avril 2022)

Cristallo a dit:


> Comme écris ci-dessus après installation des 2 certificats AppleISTCA2G1.cer et AppleRootCA-G2.cer dans le trousseau d'accès, tout est rentré dans l'ordre après reboot du Mac.
> Pour les installer, il suffit de faire un double clic sur le fichier et l'installation se fait automatiquement dans le trousseau d'accès. N'oubliez pas de rebooter après installation des 2 certificats et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre, en tous cas c'est le cas pour ma part, déconnexion et déconnexion à iCloud depuis mon Mac sous High Sierra 10.13.6 est ok, la synchronisation des signets, notes, calendrier, contacts, iCloud Drive, trousseau d'accès...etc est maintenant Ok, oufff après plusieurs jours de galère...!


@Cristallo 
Content de voir que cela remarche pour toi !!
Oui la Hot Line n'est pas au top, mais elle a le mérite d'exister.

Concernant ces 2 certificats :

comment les trouver et où se trouvent ils ?
comment télécharger ces nouveaux certificats
comment les installer (en cliquant dessus ?)
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## chassipoulet (13 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
je me suis spécialement inscrit sur ce Forum pour remercier tous les contributeurs de ce post, je galérais depuis quelques jours avec icloud sur mon MBP sous high sierra avec le même problème que vous.
j'ai grâce à vos posts, installé ISTCA2-G1 et depuis c'est reparti !

Merci encore
bonne journée 
Pierre-Alain


----------



## RémyJ (13 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

Merci beaucoup pour ces précieuses informations ! 
Car j'avais le même problème sur mon mac avec Sierra depuis quelques jours. 
Et le fait de se rendre compte que l'on est pas le seul à galérer, ça rasssure un peu.
iCloud fonctionnait bien entre mon iPhone et iPad, mais pas avec mon MacBook Air. J'en avais été au point d'avoir essayé de tout retirer de iCloud et, pire, d'être même dans l'impossibilité de fermer la session iCloud ! 

Et, en un simple clic sur le dernier lien présenté et téléchargé, puis un redémarrage du mac, la synchronisation s'est faite miraculeusement. Youpi !

Merci encore au forum macg !

Bonne journée.
Rémy


----------



## Pcloclo (13 Avril 2022)

Bonjour depuis 17H aujourd'hui, j'essaie de suivre vos indications pour problème similaire, mais les liens sont devenus inactifs ! pouvez vous m'aider ? a retrouver ces certificats ?
Merci 
patrick


----------



## Pcloclo (13 Avril 2022)

Je precise que je suis sous Sierra 10.12


----------



## RémyJ (13 Avril 2022)

Pcloclo a dit:


> Je precise que je suis sous Sierra 10.12


Bonjour Pcloclo

???... Pourtant, le principal lien (le tout dernier en bas du message) fourni par R (rit) qui permet d'effectuer le téléchargement salvateur est encore actif.
Le voici néanmoins ci-dessous en copier-coller





						How I solved the Safari 13 and High Sierr… - Apple Community
					






					apple.sjv.io
				




Tu accèdes alors aux recherches et solutions de taro-71 (tex en anglais)
puis tu cliques sur le lien du bas en bleu   *Apple IST CA 2  G1  Certificate *  fourni par taro-71 
au dessus de la barre en vert kaki symbolisant l'image du certificat 


			https://www.apple.com/certificateauthority/AppleISTCA2G1.cer
		

Tu télécharges enfin le certificat. Tu l'actives par un double click sur l'icône téléchargée.
Bon. Je n'ai pas retenté l'opération pour ne pas faire de doublon. Mais ce dernier lien devrait toujours être opérationnel.

À savoir néanmoins :
Dans mon cas, par précaution, j'avais quand même redémarré mon Mac une fois le téléchargement terminé. Mais cette opération n'est peut-être pas nécessaire !

En tous cas. Pour moi, iCloud est reparti nickel !!!

J'espère que ce sera pareil pour toi.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Pcloclo (13 Avril 2022)

J'ai retrouvé le certificat . Chargé dans le trousseau et hop cela se connecte et se synchronise de nouveau.
Plus que mille merci aux contributeurs d'avoir sauvé mon vieil iMac sous Sierra 
Bonne soirée
patrick


----------



## Cristallo (13 Avril 2022)

@efde54 
J’ai simplement suivi ton post et installer les certificats AppleISTCA2G1.cer et AppleRootCA-G2.cer, rien de plus et après un reboot du Mac Book Air, tout est rentré dans l’ordre, il te reste à suivre le même processus et ça devrait fonctionner.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Knulp (14 Avril 2022)

Pareil pour moi. Galère, prière, réinstallation du système, changement du mot de passe iCloud et puis rien. Finalement, suite à la lecture de ce post, installation des certificats, redémarrage et magie! Merci.


----------



## RémyJ (14 Avril 2022)

rit a dit:


> Pas moyen de reinstall tout pour ma part car machine de travail.
> 
> Pour les certificats trouvés ici : https://www.apple.com/certificateauthority/
> 
> ...


Merci pour le tuyau !
Sans ton post, je suis sûr que nous serions beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Sierra et High Sierra à être encore en galère !
Bonne journée !


----------



## Mac2A (18 Avril 2022)

Bonjour et merci pour la solution
je galère depuis 10 jours (je suis sous SIERRA) et APPLE n'a pas été pas capable de trouver cette solution de certificat!

SEUL PROBLEME LE CERTIFICAT EST VALABLE JUSQU'AU 20 MAI 2022 CHEZ MOI ET CHEZ VOUS ?


----------



## DarkHorse (19 Avril 2022)

RémyJ a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ces précieuses informations !
> Car j'avais le même problème sur mon mac avec Sierra depuis quelques jours.
> ...


Idem: exactement le même problème. Et grâce aux contributeurs de ce forum, solution ! Un  grand Merci à tous !


----------

